# P99 availability in the future



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I mentioned in another topic that an employee at my local range stated that Walther will no longer be importing P99s and I didn't take it seriously until I would have gotten some more substancial info. I talked to the range owner yesterday and he also gave me the same information. He said that S&W will be selling the SW99s here in the states to supplant the sale of Walthers. My question is, obviously, has anybody here read or heard of any other reliable info as to this claim?


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I don't see the P99 going anywhere......
however if you go to S&W webpage do you see any more SW99 ?? *NO*
they replaced the SW99 with the M&P.... so there tell your gunstore and range guys to do their homework....


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Walther America (AKA Smith & Wesson) is still importing the P99 and will be. Your range informers chould be talking about SW not importing the AS model, which is old information. SW tried to not import the AS model and only bring in the QA model, but that didn't last long. The demand for the AS was to great and they began importing them again.

So to sum up, the information they gave you was wrong. Walther is still importing the P99.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the SW99 was discontinued in 2005, and they made the SW990L - besically a clone of the P99 QA. Eventually, even that may go away.

But no, they are wrong. P99s are still here. They DID stop inporting the A/S at the end of 2005, but started again in the spring of 06. Maybe that is what he is thinking about.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I couldn't see the Walther being cut off because they outweight the popularity of the Smith's by far, although the Smith is almost the same gun.


----------

